# .skidsteer....which one ??



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I am in the market looking for another skid steer. I have a smaller Bobcat which is nice due to I can use it on lawns because it is not heavy. We use it durring the winter to load salt, as long as the truck is not too tall we have no problems.

But I am wanting a intermediate size machine and not certain what brand or 
size.

I will be using it for moving snow, perhaps even pushing snow, sod jobs, loading mulch, lifting boulders, stone,
skids of salt and fertilizer
.

Any of you have thoughts ???


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?p=5246563#post5246563

That should help.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselss;1999541 said:


> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?p=5246563#post5246563
> 
> That should help.


Yep checked that out...Only one good post.

And a stalker 

thinking of a nice pusher for one too...Wonder which have the best heaters ???


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

You get what you pay for. Caterpillar has never let us down


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Peteo...I think, you would know


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Try demoing units with the different style controls to see what you like best. Some people cannot stand the CAT controls. Others like the old fashioned non electric over hydraulic controls of a JD or Case. Just try them out first to make sure you are happy.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

I have more hours than most ppl in skid steers. I cant think of any brand I haven't ran. I average probably 1400 hours a year in a skid steer. honestly we have 60+ skid steers at my work. We like the CASE SV250s and the new Holland 223s. Phenomal machines, we work those things like crazy. maintain them and have never had any problems


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have spent 1000's of hours in skids and I will buy nothing but bobcat.. great machines and wonderful service.. for a midsize machine the s205's are amazing.. if you want a new machine the 590's are great.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;2012283 said:


> I have spent 1000's of hours in skids and I will buy nothing but bobcat.. great machines and wonderful service.. for a midsize machine the s205's are amazing.. if you want a new machine the 590's are great.


The S590 is like a S205 on a small dose of steroids.....and MUCH more comfort. We've been very happy/impressed with ours.

Waiting for a T590 w/2 spd to come out....that would compliment our current machines quite well, and eliminate a winter rental machine.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been demoing a few track machines lately and really like the T590 it is just smaller than I need.. I think I have my mind made up on a new t770.. I hope it's not HORIBLE pushing snow. It will be my first track machine.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

jbsplow;2004555 said:


> I have more hours than most ppl in skid steers. I cant think of any brand I haven't ran. I average probably 1400 hours a year in a skid steer. honestly we have 60+ skid steers at my work. We like the CASE SV250s and the new Holland 223s. Phenomal machines, we work those things like crazy. maintain them and have never had any problems


I'm in the Dairy belt of MN and Wisconsin. Alot of barns run NH and Case. You cant get people to buy the new Models any more. With site construction. We also bought four new 223. Good luck with the wiring harness under the cabs. The plastic on the machine you thought looks weak is in fact weak. We tried to atleast six different CTLs in NH line as well. All of them from brand new to 800 hour machines got sent back. We're very tolerant of NH because owners dad owned the Ford Dealer awhile back and we have a dozen older NH ctl/skids

The NH breadbelt of dairy farmers dont like them. The Dealers dont like them. We dont like them. Only people I see in the new models of NH are rentals rigs for snowplowing, lawn companies, and house builders. I cant see how you'd like them with gazillion hours of skidloader experience. Brand loyalty can get in the way sometimes.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have ran skids since I was 10 helping dad out in his 743 Bobcat. Now at 36 I have ran Bobcats, NH, Case, Cat, Kubota, Gehl, JD and Takeuchi. My personally preference is hand and foot controls. I like Bobcat and NH. I LOVE how low you sit in a NH and how stable they are on slopes. Bobcats have been extremely reliable for us, but having spent so many hours in NHs the Bobcats can seem a bit top heavy at times. With that said, at work we have Bobcats because of the dealer support in our area and also the prices they have gave us.

Basically in the end it all comes down to price, personal preference, and dealer support in your area.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

shooterm;2012542 said:


> I'm in the Dairy belt of MN and Wisconsin. Alot of barns run NH and Case. You cant get people to buy the new Models any more. With site construction. We also bought four new 223. Good luck with the wiring harness under the cabs. The plastic on the machine you thought looks weak is in fact weak. We tried to atleast six different CTLs in NH line as well. All of them from brand new to 800 hour machines got sent back. We're very tolerant of NH because owners dad owned the Ford Dealer awhile back and we have a dozen older NH ctl/skids
> 
> The NH breadbelt of dairy farmers dont like them. The Dealers dont like them. We dont like them. Only people I see in the new models of NH are rentals rigs for snowplowing, lawn companies, and house builders. I cant see how you'd like them with gazillion hours of skidloader experience. Brand loyalty can get in the way sometimes.


We have a Case TR270 at the farm, couple years old with just under 1,000hrs on it. It's not a bad machine, but I can't say I think they should buy another. They demo'd a cat 279C I believe it was when they were looking to get rid of the Gehl RT210 and most everyone says they think the Cat would have been the better choice over the Case but live and learn I guess. Maybe the next machine will be a Cat or another Takeuchi (they had one 2 skid steer's ago and everyone misses it)

The Case has it's fair share of little problems that can drive you crazy over time but it's a much better machine then the Gehl RT210 that was traded in with about 700hrs on it because no one wanted to deal with it anymore.


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

I have Jcb and I love it


----------

